# Bitis parviocula & Atheris squamigera



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

These Puff Adders crack me up with their "Head Stacking" Miss Channing is in shed.









This guy is feeding well and just shed out today.









This has to be a calender shot


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Those puff adders look so cute! 

Very nice snakes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice mate I like the squam


----------

